# mosura products



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Is anyone using their products? They almost seem like snake oil to me, but every review that I have seen are positive. I am really curious to find out what is in the mineral plus. Do they really have some special minerals that seachem equilibrium or other similar products don't have?


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been keeping CRS for a few years now and I feed them many types of food but they only go into a feeding frenzy when I throw in a Mosura CRS stick. I just started using some of the other products such as BioPlus, Shrimp Tonic, and Excel but I can't say whether they have increased the hatch rate, improved health, etc. Mineral plus is used primarily to boost the hardness of the water so the shrimps have enough calcium to molt properly so, don't use it if your water parameters are already ideal for shrimp.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

mineral plus is calcium and magnesium. I use almost the ful line of mosura products. I think these products are overpriced but they do work. I recently found wholesale for the powder they named old sea mud powder. Its the same exact thing and the stuff I got was significantly cheaper.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Hmmm, I guess I will give them a try. I have seen people use mineral plus to reconstitute RO water. Pretty expensive option if you ask me. I use RO water myself but I use API electro-right. It works great, but they have stopped making those (I think?). The only place that I can find them is drsfosterandsmith and they are way overpriced. I used to be able to get a 16oz bottle for $10 and it would last years. Anyways, enough ranting ;-)



tex627 said:


> mineral plus is calcium and magnesium. I use almost the ful line of mosura products. I think these products are overpriced but they do work. I recently found wholesale for the powder they named old sea mud powder. Its the same exact thing and the stuff I got was significantly cheaper.


mind sharing the wholesale info?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

where can i get these?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

at theshrimptank.com


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

I use full line of mosura products for 2 years now. I used to buy lots of CRS food and worried why my shrimps didn't eat, till I got mosura.


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is the "old sea mud powder" used for?


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

I guess it is for some trace elements, which they collected from sea mud... It is a power anyway, I dose a tip of tea spoon each time I add water in.


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

feiyang said:


> I guess it is for some trace elements, which they collected from sea mud... It is a power anyway, I dose a tip of tea spoon each time I add water in.


So, if you use the old sea mud powder product, will it still be necessary to have the mineral plus product as well? Does the old sea mud powder have enough (if any) calcium and magnesium?


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

I use both actually. I think mineral plus is for adding calcium, sea mud is to add minerals. They are not exchageable with each other.

This is just my opinion, I never tested the contents of any of them, so just blindly follow the instructions on the bottles...


----------

